
Thin film converts heat from electronics into energy - kevcampb
https://m.phys.org/news/2018-04-thin-electronics-energy.html
======
aoner
Abstract:

The need for efficient energy utilization is driving research into ways to
harvest ubiquitous waste heat. Here, we explore pyroelectric energy conversion
from low-grade thermal sources that exploits strong field- and temperature-
induced polarization susceptibilities in the relaxor ferroelectric
0.68Pb(Mg1/3Nb2/3)O3–0.32PbTiO3. Electric-field-driven enhancement of the
pyroelectric response (as large as −550 μC m−2 K−1) and suppression of the
dielectric response (by 72%) yield substantial figures of merit for
pyroelectric energy conversion. Field- and temperature-dependent pyroelectric
measurements highlight the role of polarization rotation and field-induced
polarization in mediating these effects. Solid-state, thin-film devices that
convert low-grade heat into electrical energy are demonstrated using
pyroelectric Ericsson cycles, and optimized to yield maximum energy density,
power density and efficiency of 1.06 J cm−3, 526 W cm−3 and 19% of Carnot,
respectively; the highest values reported to date and equivalent to the
performance of a thermoelectric with an effective ZT ≈ 1.16 for a temperature
change of 10 K. Our findings suggest that pyroelectric devices may be
competitive with thermoelectric devices for low-grade thermal harvesting.

------
bradknowles
When can I buy this film to put on the inside of the windows to my car?

Because the first person to make that happen is going to be very wealthy....

~~~
fallingfrog
How would you see to drive? They never said the film was transparent.

